
Germany to reintroduce military rabbis for the first time since 1930s - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/29/europe/germany-military-rabbis-grm-intl/index.html
======
seesawtron
Does Germany have positions for religious priests from other religions? I can
understand the sentimental and symbolic aspect of this reintroduction but do
they already have or will they hire priests from every religion?

~~~
Tomte
Christian priests have always been there (both Catholic and Protestant). No
other religions are planned, and many MPs are very decidedly against opening
this to Islam.

